# I Need Help From Any Lawyer!!!



## Shereen (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi,

i am 26 years old and am a graduate of the univeristy of glasgow. I have been a qualiifed solicitor for nearly a year and i am looking to secure a permanent role in dubai in the leagl field......i specialise in criminal, property and private client ( ie. drafting wills and dealing with executries/tax implications)..........

i just don't know where to start !!! can anyone help me? i would be more than happy to specialise in any other areas of law........

i have heard that you guys are really helpful and i would be grateful for any guidance or assistance! 

thanks


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Biggest demand for lawyers (in private practice) in Dubai is Construction/Projects, Property, Finance and Corporate. As with the rest of the world the firms like the 2-5 year PQE range. Your property experience is probably useful - depending on what sorts of matters you've worked on. Criminal and estates law I think is largely dealt with by Emirati lawyers.

Suggest talking to a legal headhunter based wherever you are who specialises in international placements.

All the best!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi

There is a legal recruitment consultancy here called First Counsel, their office number is +971 (0)4 363 7240. Don't know anything about legal recruitment in Dubai personally but they may be able to help.

Good luck!


----------

